# stallion question



## buckgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

hello, curious how to figure out where these boys come from info on lines... Where do i look? GAYBAR SUGARSPICE APHA REG #691431 and FREEDOMS SUPER MAGIC (DUN ) APHA REG # 874616 Thank You


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

dam is on all breed Freedoms Super Magic Paint
sire: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/gay+bar+sugarspice


----------

